# Another possible donor bike...



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

looks great, for a smaller motor like an Etek....

just make sure that its got a clear title....


----------



## mattW (Sep 14, 2007)

Yeah I'm going with the Mars ME0709 @ 72V, I'm just hoping its big enough to fit my lithiums in... we'll see what the owner says about the sizes. Its still got rego which is a good sign too, you have to pass Rego (road worthiness check) every year here in Sydney.


----------



## DVR (Apr 10, 2008)

It seems to be a tidy complete bike. It's a bit old though but I suppose It all depends on whether it's the type of bike you want. $500 bikes in this class are pretty common but not normally this tidy.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

another thing to consider too, is weight, thats a steel frame, but its also small... Not sure if you like sport bikes, but they can be cheap, and some of the 1986 and newer bikes are aluminum... and it will lighten things up a bit. And it doesn't rust.

Just something to consider.


----------



## DVR (Apr 10, 2008)

Matt, Whats your budget for a donor?

I found this
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...m=270237968079&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017

or this
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...m=180243658011&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008

They might end up a fair bit higher but it's a big jump up though quality wise


----------



## mattW (Sep 14, 2007)

Those would be perfect if they weren't in Brisbane, my budget is up to $1000 but I would like to be able to see/measure them before I bought them and I don't really know how much shipping would be interstate. Its encouraging to see the kind of sports bike I want for sale though...


----------



## mattW (Sep 14, 2007)

Possibly a much more suitable find, almost exactly the same as the El Ninja bike. A 1990 Kawasaki GPX250, could do with more photos but hopefully I can negotiate down to $750 or so.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

seems like a good bike... let us know how it goes.

what motor are you thinking?


----------



## mattW (Sep 14, 2007)

Mars ME0709 72V 300A PM pancake.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

they sure are cheaper than the old etek used to be, I mean, under 500 for the new ones, but the old etek was consistantly above 550 USD. 

One reason I went with a 6.7".... more bang for the buck. But if I were to do it now, 250cc bike and an etek no doubt!


----------



## mattW (Sep 14, 2007)

The original bike had 27kW peak (at 11 000 rpm!) and I'll have about 22kW but much more consistently (and with much more torque) so I should be able to match the existing performance especially with light lithiums.


----------



## DVR (Apr 10, 2008)

Matt,
Feel like a drive to melbourne?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/1990-Fzr250-...yZ102689QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Perfect!!


----------



## mattW (Sep 14, 2007)

I wonder how much it costs to ship a motorbike interstate? I've seen 3 great bikes in brisbane and 1 in melbourne, but the first bike I linked here sold (I was going to inspect it today =() and the second bike is on the sunshine coast but they decided it would be fun to post it on sydney.gumtree.com!!! Ah well patience, it seems, is required.

I'm also thinking of buying this prius which may slightly postpone the motorbike plans... we'll see what happens.


----------



## mattW (Sep 14, 2007)

More commuter style bikes:
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230255235679&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:AU:1123
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250251209083&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:AU:1123
They would probably be great for a 48V conversion but I don't think I will fit 72V worth of batteries in there... Where are all the sports bikes!


----------



## DVR (Apr 10, 2008)

The LTD would bwe cool.
Dunno about the XS tho, a bit "ordinary"


----------



## DVR (Apr 10, 2008)

Matt your spoiled for choice!

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/HONDA-VT250-...yZ102685QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/SUZUKI-GSX-2...yZ102687QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Suzuki-GSX-2...yZ102687QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Kawasaki-KR2...yZ102686QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/KAWASAKI-ZZR...yZ102687QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/1984-suzuki-...yZ102687QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mattW (Sep 14, 2007)

OMG i'm like a kid in a candy store! I've had a motorbike search but it wasn't picking any of these up for some reason! I'm currently winning on the gsxr400 with $239


----------



## DVR (Apr 10, 2008)

Are you bidder 13 by any chance?


----------



## mattW (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm winning at the moment with $495...


----------



## mattW (Sep 14, 2007)

VICTORY!!!!! My electric motorbike has officially started for $495!!!


----------



## DVR (Apr 10, 2008)

In my best BORAT voice 

Great Success!!!Very nice


----------



## firebook23 (Jun 6, 2008)

what do you guys think of this one?
http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-motorcycles-SUZUKI-GS850-1981-price-drop-W0QQAdIdZ45261385


----------



## megajoules (Jun 1, 2008)

I don't think shafties in general make good candidates, unless you're willing to completely replace the swingarm assembly in the process.


----------



## firebook23 (Jun 6, 2008)

o ya.... that makes sence


----------



## firebook23 (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi guys,

looking at a bike like this.
any comments?
http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-motorcycles-2001-Buell-Blast-W0QQAdIdZ53146144


----------



## demolay rules (Feb 28, 2008)

I know its kind of off topic but recently I have been thinking about how some v-twin choppers and race bikes have 100+ hp and if this was possible with electricity. I know the killacycle has alot, but does anyone know how much? Is it DC, and what motor did they use? And lastly, how much would that cost?


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

firebook23 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> looking at a bike like this.
> any comments?
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-motorcycles-2001-Buell-Blast-W0QQAdIdZ53146144


I actually thought about a Buell too... they're belt drive, right? That thing would be as silent as it could get. Not a bad looking bike either. Lots of aftermarket for lightening it up.


----------



## firebook23 (Jun 6, 2008)

Ya it would be silent, but what about changing that back sprocket up? Since most EV builds change up the back sprocket to a 72 tooth, how hard would it be to change a belt drive up so that the rear is bigger then normal. I think it might be too much trouble.


----------



## firebook23 (Jun 6, 2008)

what about 98 cbr900rr. I have a line on one and It might be over my price range, but I was wondering if any of you have had any experience with them?

thanks again for all your input(s)


----------

